# [Radeon] amdgpu ou radeon ? {résolu}

## Skwal

Bonjour / bonsoir,

Je possède une AMD Radeon R5 M435 et j'utilise actuellement le pilote amdgpu, hors j'ai lu que dans pas mal de cas le pilote propriétaire (flgrx?) possède de meilleures performances que les pilotes libres. Je me suis un peu renseigné et j'ai vu que je pouvais l'installer via un overlay mais que c'est fortement déconseillé.

Sauriez-vous pourquoi c'est déconseillé, car c'est justement propriétaire ?

Et sans passer par un overlay est-il possible d'installer amdgpu-pro de cette manière ? Je ne voudrais sûrement pas faire de bêtises sur ma gentoo re(re-re-re-re (etc)) fraîchement installée...

Je trouve dommage de ne pas pouvoir en bénéficier, surtout que je suis quand même joueur et que ma carte graphique est très sollicitée sur mon pc (blender, gimp, godot engine...).

Je vous remercie.

Cordialement, SkwalLast edited by Skwal on Fri Jul 26, 2019 2:22 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour Skwal,

A mon avis tu es tombé sur de la très vieille documentation, car fglrx, c'était notre cheval de bataille d'il y a +10ans  :Smile:  On doit même pouvoir trouver des reliquats de tuto sur ce forum.

Mais bref, fglrx c'est fini depuis un moment, maintenant le drivers propriétaire est amdgpu-pro, la version opensource étant amdgpu "tout court".

Tu peux vérifier tout ça sur la documentation gentoo: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

Par ordre de priorité, privilégie toujours les documentations et les outils propres à une distribution avant d'avoir recourt à ceux d'un constructeur (outils et docs génériques pas forcément adaptés, même si dans le cas d'amdgpu-pro il n'est pas supporté ni documenté par gentoo  :Smile: ). Et 2e règle, privilégie les drivers opensource, c'est souvent plus simple à maintenir lors des mises à jours.

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour El_Goretto,

Je te remercie, j'étais loin de me douter que ce pilote était aussi âgé.   :Rolling Eyes: 

En lisant le wiki amdgpu-pro traduit j'en conclus qu'il m'est recommandé d'utiliser le pilote propriétaire de part sa conformité Vulkan et OpenCL.

Le mieux est de faire des tests, je reviendrai faire un retour et conclure le sujet une fois que j'aurais réussi à l'installer.

Encore merci !

Cordialement, Skwal.

Edition:

En suivant ce lien je m'aperçois que le pilote propriétaire ne supporte pas ma carte graphique...

Je modifie le titre du sujet du coup car, de plus, il semblerait que le pilote libre amdgpu soit l'ancienne version du pilote libre radeon, est-ce que je me trompe ?

Merci.

Edition 2:

Au vu de cette page il semblerait que ce soit l'inverse, les informations que je pêche se confondent, pourriez-vous m'apporter des précisions svp ? Car là je suis largué.   :Confused: 

Quel pilote utiliser finalement ? 

Encore merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

Amdgpu est le plus récent. Le wiki gentoo référence la liste des générations de puces et le driver conseillé pour celles-ci. Tu n'as plus qu'à trouver à quelle famille appartient ton modèle.

----------

## Skwal

Rebonjour El_Goretto,

Un "lspci -kk" me retourne:

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230 / R7 M260DX / Radeon 520 Mobile] (rev c3)
> 
>         Subsystem: Lenovo Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230 / R7 M260DX / Radeon 520 Mobile]
> 
> 

 

Après quelques recherches je suis tombé sur cette fiche technique.

Il semblerait que je doive bien utiliser le pilote amdgpu mais je ne suis pas sûr d'y voir clair: la famille de ma carte radeon semble être "Sea Islands".

 *Quote:*   

> Architecture Codename: Sea Islands

 

Quand je regarde sur la page du wiki Gentoo/amdgpu j'en déduis que le pilote à installer est "Bonaire".

Je tente une nouvelle compilation noyau avec les modules bonaire et revient vers vous.

Merci  :Wink: 

 Edition:

Ca ne semble pas être "bonaire", aucun module chargé dans le noyau...

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -knnn:

 

```
01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230 / R7 M260DX / Radeon 520 Mobile] [1002:6665] (rev c3)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230 / R7 M260DX / Radeon 520 Mobile] [17aa:36bc]
```

Je continu...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sebB

Et si tu laissais le kernel se démerder à te trouver le bon driver?

Perso c'est ce que je fais.

Je n'ai pas ma gentoo sous la main mais de mémoire j'ai 

```
<M> Direct Rendering Manager

<M> ATI radeon
```

et

```
[ ] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary
```

A toi de voir quel pilote graphique activer.

Tu as bien démasqué mesa et llvm si besoin?

Poste les logs.

Au pire tu lance un live cd et tu regarde quel pilote est utilisé pour ta carte

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après quelques recherches je suis tombé sur cette fiche technique.
> 
> Il semblerait que je doive bien utiliser le pilote amdgpu mais je ne suis pas sûr d'y voir clair: la famille de ma carte radeon semble être "Sea Islands".
> ...

 

Bon travail... on se rapproche.  :Smile: 

Bonaire est le nom d'une puce. En fait la première colonne du tableau est la famille (nom cosmétique d'une génération de puces), la seconde est le nom "technique" des puces d'une famille, la 3e est l'architecture (nom technique qui va de paire avec la famille).

Si on en croit la page techpowerup que tu cites, l'architecture de ta carte graphique est GCN 1.0. (donc famille Southern Islands), sauf qu'ils parlent de la famille "Sea Islands"... ce qui ne colle pas. Par contre ils citent Hainan comme nom de puce (ce qui me semble une info fiable puisque cela désigne une puce pour pc potrable), ce qui pointe définitivement en faveur de la famille Southern Islands.

Le point positif est que de toutes façons, ces 2 familles sont supportées par le même pilote, amdgpu, donc il n'y a plus qu'à appliquer la doc du Wiki Gentoo d'amdgpu spécifiquement la puce HAINAN de la famille Southern Islands. Au pire, si tu te trompais dans la partie firmware (qui me semble la moins évidente à chaque fois que je la fais), tu auras des messages explicite dans les logs du noyau (dmesg & co).

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Et si tu laissais le kernel se démerder à te trouver le bon driver?
> 
> Perso c'est ce que je fais. 

 

J'y ai pensé (je connaissais le principe) mais je voulais comprendre la logique technique. Bon j'étais perdu mais grâce aux explications d'El_goretto j'ai pû suivre la logique technique, mais c'est compliqué quand même !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quant aux options du noyau j'ai les mêmes mais j'ai préféré les mettre en dur, c'est mal ? Je les ai mit en dur afin de m'assurer le chargement dès le début, par précaution...

 *Quote:*   

>  Au pire, si tu te trompais dans la partie firmware (qui me semble la moins évidente à chaque fois que je la fais), tu auras des messages explicite dans les logs du noyau (dmesg & co)

 

Fichtre, je comprend pourquoi tu dis que c'est pas évident...

J'ai réussi en me basant sur les modules "hainan" dans les options du noyau, j'ai indiqué tous les modules hainan. Bon, dans mon cas il m'a fallu recompiler trois fois le noyau au total car il manquait les modules "amdgpu/si58_mc.bin" et "amdgpu/banks_k_2_smc.bin", dommage que dmesg et la doc ne me les avait pas indiqués, ça m'aurait évité deux compilations de plus, mais bon ça y est:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci -kk:
> 
> 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230 / R7 M260DX / Radeon 520 Mobile] (rev c3)
> ...

 

La radeon est pleinement opérationelle (enfin je crois) !

Encore merci à vous !   :Mr. Green: 

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

